# My little deer



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

<a href="http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u84/feeshenfool/?action=view&current=20PointBuck.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u84/feeshenfool/20PointBuck.jpg" border="0" alt="20 Point Buck"></a>

Yea, I wish like hail it was mine :redface:

It has 20 scoreable points and a total of 25 points ,,, it was taken in Va and dropped off at my Bro-in-laws Taxi-dermy (ya have to say it like Capt. Quint on Jaws) shop


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Sweet*

That is one nice deer. Where in VA was it taken?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

where's the rest of it? That head with no body never had a snow ball's chance in hell


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

The closest I am allowed to say is in Gloucester County,, the man said this ones twin brother is still out there and has been spotted more than once.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Hellava deer Shooter. A few around that type have been spotted here in NC, Rockingham County. Been trying to get a spot up there, but a buddy can't seem to get his act together... LOL...


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice doe......


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice rack!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Great deer!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

NcRon said:


> Nice rack!


Huh? What? Someone say "Rack"?


----------

